# General beekeeping > Bee health >  Bee Health Day - 14 May 2016

## gavin

*Scottish Government - SRUC Consulting 

Bee Health Day 2016
*

SASA, Roddinglaw Road, Gogarbank, W of Edinburgh


Book your ticket to this unmissable day with the experts!

Deposit - £10; full cost £25

For full details and an application form see here.

The event may be cancelled if insufficient register an interest by the start of May

----------

